# Quick breakfast fatty for the kids Qview



## porknography (Apr 12, 2015)

So this afternoon I needed something quick, easy and tasty for the boys. They have been living off of Easter baskets from last week still.
So a thrown together fatty was in order

I did 4 lbs breakfast sausage from my pig and a package of bacon from my pig also rolled in bbq Rib rub.













IMAG0587.jpg



__ porknography
__ Apr 12, 2015


















IMAG0584.jpg



__ porknography
__ Apr 12, 2015


----------



## porknography (Apr 12, 2015)

IMAG0586.jpg



__ porknography
__ Apr 12, 2015






I'll get these pictures in there one way or another. The editor program isn't liking my phone.

Paired with scrambled eggs with fresh diced tomatoes.

Mes30 with amnps cherry pellets 275 for 3 hours.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 13, 2015)

Pork,Nice breakfast !


----------

